# Yarn stores in Tel Aviv and Jerusalem.



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm going to be in Israel in March before moving there in July. Anyone know of LYS in either city? I will have a car at my disposal.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for posting, we'll be visiting in May.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I just discovered Planet Purl. They have a huge worldwide directory of yearn stores, and it's searchable by country.


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

Please post what you find. I am visiting in April.


----------



## sdale (Nov 16, 2016)

sschimel said:


> I'm going to be in Israel in March before moving there in July. Anyone know of LYS in either city? I will have a car at my disposal.


Mazel Tov!! I lived in Jerusalem for 2. years as a volunteer with a Christian organization helping Holocaust survivors, soldiers, new immigrants and msny other groups. As for yarn stores...shopping in Jerusalem is not like the States although there are two large and very modern malls in Jerusalem lime you would find in tht the States.


----------



## sdale (Nov 16, 2016)

Cont. There used to be a small gift shkp two streets east of Ben Yehuda. From the outdide you only see displays of various items like a second hand store or an antique store. The lady there knits so she could help you. I don't speak Hebrew so finding things was a challenge .... everyone was so helpful while i was there...most do speak English too...i LOVED living there!!!! You are Blessed!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Mazel tov on your alliah. If I had the ways and means, I would move, too for at least 4 years. I lived in Israel for a year 50 years ago. I would not recognize it now. I do remember that the women on the kibbutz were great knitters. They did not use written patterns. They traced an outline of what they wanted to knit on brown paper and that would be the guide. It worked.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I am also interested in the answer to this. Being in Israel many times (my family lives there), I have never visited a yarn shop there. I plan to go again in a year or so. What a wonderful country!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, I do envy all of you going to Israel. That is one of my dream places to go. They are a person from Jerusalem on KP. I see her post every once in a while. You might could contact her and get some info.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> Oh, I do envy all of you going to Israel. That is one of my dream places to go. They are a person from Jerusalem on KP. I see her post every once in a while. You might could contact her and get some info.


Her user name is Feigy


----------

